# Was ist ein Identifier?



## gast (29. Jan 2006)

Was ist ein Kennzeichner (Identifier) und was macht er ?!


----------



## Sky (29. Jan 2006)

Was denn für ein Zusammenhang ?????


Nur mal so am Rande: Hausaufgaben ?


----------



## Beni (29. Jan 2006)

Ist ein Synonym für "Variablenname", "Methodenname", "Klassennamen", "...-Namen".


----------



## bygones (29. Jan 2006)

und in den FAQs zu finden

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1546

/closed


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Jan 2006)

Das sind doch die Modifier !?


----------



## bygones (29. Jan 2006)

LOL oh man - ok *demut*

/unclosed


----------

